# Samsung LN32A330 Headphones



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

Ok, I am feeling a bit moronic here, but everything I am reading on product details says that the above modeled TV ought to support the use of headphones. However, I cannot seem to find the headphone jack on the TV. On the back of the tv, which looks like:

http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/products/2008/305/x30532A330-b.jpeg

There is an audio option for the PC. I am assuming that if it says and does support headphones, it ought to support earphones (which is what I actually have). Can anyone help me with this? Am I being dumb and missing something, or does it actually get more involved to be able to use headphones. Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think that if it had a place for earphones/headphones it would be on the front or side, not in the back.

BG


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

As would I. I know on the back it has an audio out with a left and right output jack, I wonder if there is a converter that could be used.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE YA GO


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

It's still interesting. I think I will email Samsung and see what they say...but in the mean time I have no problem buying an adapter like the one you linked.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The Samsung site says its on the side...strange that it's not.


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

I know, but I have looked on both sides...and I am not blind. If it's supposed to be on the side I will look again when I get home from work, but I am certain I saw nothing. I'd think it would be where the channel and volume buttons are. If not, perhaps I should email Samsung and be like hey, my TV doesn't have a headphone jack and you say it should. I'd like to exchange.

Edit: I see on the website where it looks like it should be. My TV has what the image shows, but minus the input/output ports. Perhaps there is a panel covering it up and this morning I didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

Well, I've looked at my TV again. There are no outputs on the side as indicated in the picture on their website. Nor can I see any inside the television where they should be...very strange. It's like they simply left out that part of the TV. Perhaps they updated their TVs shortly afterward to include the side panel, but didn't update the model number.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would write call them. There site says it does, on the side:

composite (AV) 
Analog image connector that is used to connect VCR to display images on TV Yes 

S-VideoAnalog image connector that is used to connect VCR to display images on TV Yes 

Headphone can be connected to TV and the audio from TV speakers will be eliminated. Yes 

REF: http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...J1DXZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=spec

BG


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

Exactly. I think I will. I got it about a year and half ago. Nonetheless, it lists those connections for that model number.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Keep us posted as to what they say

BG


----------



## Ithryndil (May 26, 2007)

Will do. Sent them a message.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

They're gonna tell you that "Spec's are subject to change." 

Buy a coverter cable and forget about it. - unless you can get them to tell you when they made the change and go back to the store and complain that they sold you last year's model for this year's price. Otherwise, its not worth the worry.


----------

